# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Πρόβλημα με αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4

## konstanten

Γεια σας.
Το μοντέλο είναι το TY START T910i.
Το πρόβλημα πως έκανα κάποια λάθος ρύθμιση απ΄το μενού και γέμισε  παράσιτα η εικόνα. Με αποτέλεσμα να μην βλέπω και να μην μπορώ μέσα από την ΤΥ να  τον διαχειριστώ για να επαναφέρω τις ρυθμίσεις.
Η ερώτηση είναι: Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος απ΄τον ίδιον τον ψηφιακό δέκτη ή το  τηλεχειριστήριό του, να τον επαναφέρω στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις; 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ezizu

Δοκίμασες να τον συνδέσεις σε κάποια άλλη τηλεόραση;
Τι ακριβώς ρύθμιση πείραξες θυμάσαι;

----------


## konstanten

> Δοκίμασες να τον συνδέσεις σε κάποια άλλη τηλεόραση;
> Τι ακριβώς ρύθμιση πείραξες θυμάσαι;



-------

Δεν θυμάμαι αλλά ό,τι κι αν ήταν αυτό τελικά ενέργησε στην τηλεόραση και την έκαψε. 
Γλυτώσαμε τον αποκωδικοποιητή χάσαμε την τηλεόραση  :Smile: , ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, καληνύχτα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Εχω συνδεση σε μια crt τηλεοραση εναν αποκωδικοποιητη και εχω το εξης προβλημα
ενω μου τα βρισκει ολα τα καναλια οταν παω να παρακολουθησω τον ant1,alpha και
καποια αλλα καναλια εχει μονο ηχο και καθολου εικονα ενω σε αλλα δεν εχω ουτε ηχο
ουτε εικονα.Σε αυτο μπορει να φταιει και η τηλεοραση δηλαδη να μην μπορει να δεχθει
το σημα??

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Φαντάζομαι ξανασυντόνισες τα κανάλια από την 1η Αυγούστου, σβήνοντας τα παλιά;

----------


## thanasis 1

Ναι αυτο το εκανα και μου τα βρηκε ξανα ολα τα καναλια.Αυτο που ξεχασα να αναφερω
 στο προηγουμενο ποστ ηταν πως και πριν την αλλαγη της 1ης αυγουστου το  προβλημα αυτο 
υπηρχε,δηλαδη δεν εμφανιστικε τωρα.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Άρα παίξε λίγο με τις ρυθμίσεις εξόδου εικόνας από το μενού του αποκωδικοποιητή. Δε ξέρω τι να σου πω να πειράξεις συγκεκριμένα, αλλά πρέπει να έχει ρυθμίσεις ανάλυσης και κάτι άλλο για την έξοδο scart (RGB, CBVS), ή ακόμα και για το αν είναι wide screen ή 4:3.

----------


## thanasis 1

Οκ νικο θα το κοιταξω,σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## aktis

Οταν λες οτι εχεις ηχο αλλα καθολου εικόνα , εννοεις οτι βλεπεις πχ την μπαρα της φωνής  αν μεγαλώνεις την φωνή , έτσι ; Το πρόβλημα σου είναι τότε στη λήψη (μέτρια λήψη ) .  Δυστυχώς τα ψηφιακά δεν έχουν χιονάκια  ...   ή παίζει τέλεια ή καθόλου !   Δές τις μπάρες ποιότητας λήψης για να βελτιστοποιήσεις την λήψη σου

----------


## thanasis 1

Ναι την μπαρα της φωνης την βλεπω.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Όντως μπορεί να είναι και πρόβλημα λήψης και η αλήθεια είναι ότι αφού λες οτι το κανει σε μερικά κανάλια, μάλλον δεν είναι πρόβλημα ρυθμίσεων οπότε βλακεία μου.  :Razz:

----------


## thanasis 1

Θα κανω οτι μου ειπατε και θα δω πως θα παει.

----------


## aris k

αγορασε νεο HDMI καλωδιο η scart

----------


## thanasis 1

Τελικα το προβλημα αυτο υπαρχει ακομα,θα αλλα και scart να δω αν φταιει αυτο.

----------

